
Ask HN: Did your corporate hackathons result in new products or other benefits? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;m interested to know.... if your company does hackathons, what were the tangible outcomes?<p>What did you see as other benefits coming out of the hackathons?
======
craftandhustle
Fresh out of university in 2009 I worked as a graphic designer at a tiny UX/UI
studio (4 including myself) that did contract work primarily for RIM
(Blackberry). A year into this job, the founder surprised me with announcing
that we would do a 2-week creative exploration (what I'd now call a
hackathon)— everything else was put on hold completely. A ton of ideas (and
fun) were had. We ended up shipping two iOS games over the next 6-12mo...
that, frankly, didn't amount to much (in hindsight, how could it— we were all
kids (<24yrs old) with 0 experience in games).

It was strange, interesting and amazing time.

------
pranavpiyush
at a former company, a large chunk of the roadmap came out of hackathon
projects! in addition to that, it was a great way to set a culture of bottoms
up innovation.

